# ~~~~Aoudad Down ~~~~



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Went to South Texas on a bowhunt Sunday Monday 
Last night sitting in a tripod,, two nice Aoudad's came in from behind me, jumped the fence and laid up in the trap,, they got up and I watched them 30 minutes before I took my shot,, could have shot either one....

Proud of the kill,, perfect shot for a part time bowhunter


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Before


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

After


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg Neil!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good work sir! Where is this?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice thanks for showing


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Good job Pro....Congrats!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trophy!!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

heck yeah!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job Neil! Nice goat and one less corn thief in the area.

TH


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

pg542 said:


> Good work sir! Where is this?


A nice ranch in Brackettville


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats Mon!


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice congrats


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool Hunt!
Nice goat!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a nice Aoudad with any weapon... especially nice with a bow.

Awesome Christmas tree in your picture on post #13


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice kill! Congratulations.


----------



## Stykshooter (Sep 24, 2016)

Cool


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice kill sir


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Woooee very nice congrats


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Heck yea!! Congrats


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------

